# s’être résolument détournée d’une mutation



## simenon

Bonsoir à tous,
dans le d'Alain Mabanckou, _Lumières de Pointe-Noire, _je suis tombée sur une phrase dont le sens m'échappe. Le narrateur revient dans sa ville au Congo après 23 ans et visite la propriété de sa mère qui est morte il y a quelque temps. Je cite la phrase avec son contexte:

J’ai fait le tour de « la parcelle de maman Pauline », comme ils disent ici. Il y a une toute petite cabane retirée dans un coin de la concession. Presque une tache dans ce voisinage de bâtisses en dur avec de l’électricité. Chacun dans le quartier Voungou s’est soucié de clôturer sa propriété. Sauf la nôtre dans laquelle la cabane *semble s’être résolument détournée d’une mutation* qui rappelle encore ce régime communiste où l’on expliquait que tout appartenait « au peuple, rien que pour le peuple ». Il était alors inutile de marquer les contours de son terrain puisque personne, en principe, n’était propriétaire, sauf l’État qui pouvait exercer ses prérogatives et exproprier les habitants pour « l’intérêt collectif ».

Tout de suite après le narrateur ajoute que, avec l'ouverture de la vente des terres, il fallait construire quelque chose sur le terrain acquis pour éviter que les escrocs le vendent avec des faux titres de propriété et que donc l'on construisait des habitations précaires en attendent d'en pouvoir édifier une plus confortable et solide. Et donc sa mère aussi avait fait bâtir cette cabane en planches.

Ce que je ne comprends pas est le sens de la phrase écrite en gras. Qu'est-ce qu'il entend avec "détournée d'une mutation..."? Qu'elle n'a pas changé?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ShivaChan

Je pense que tu as raison. Si je comprends bien, toutes les autres maisons ont changé, mais la cabane est demeurée comme elle était.


----------



## simenon

Merci ShivaChan, mais ce qui m'étonne encore est que si le sens de "s'être détournée d'une mutation" est que la propriété de sa mère avait évité cette mutation, et donc cette mutation serait celle des autres bâtiments, alors en quoi cette mutation "rappelle encore ce régime communiste etc."? On dirait que c'est la parcelle de sa mère qui rappelle encore le régime communiste et non pas la mutation qu'elle n'a pas subi, ou je me trompe?


----------



## ShivaChan

C'est vrai, c'est une drôle de phrase. Je crois que c'est bel et bien la cabane qui rapelle le régime communiste, sinon le reste de la phrase est contradictoire. Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi l'auteur a utilisé le mot "mutation" ici. Ça porte à confusion...


----------



## simenon

OUi. En plus il faut dire que la cabane même semble représenter le moment succéssif au communisme, car - comme je disais - tout de suite après le narrateur explique qu l'on construisait ce genre d'habitations provisoires pour marquer en quelque sorte sa propriété.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut simenon,

Le régime communiste n'incitait pas, contrairement au régime actuel (le capitaliste, je suppose) à  clôturer son terrain pour bien marquer son territoire, sa propriété. Cette maison n'a pas suivi cette mutation du communisme vers le capitalisme (elle s'en est détourné) car ses habitants n'ont donc pas clôturé leur concession contrairement aux habitants des autres maisons du quartier.


----------



## simenon

Salut Karine, merci. Mais il ne te semble pas bizarre, alors, que, après "mutation", il y a "qui rappelle encore ce régime communiste où ..."? Comme je disait à ShivaChan, ce qui me rend problématique cette interprétation, qui est la plus logique, la première à laquelle on pense et sans doute aussi la bonne, est le fait que ce n'est pas la mutation qui rappelle encore le régime communiste, mais la parcelle de maman Pauline (qui, comme à l'époque communiste, n'a pas de clôture, etc).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est de ne pas avoir suivi cette mutation (s'en être détourné) qui rappelle le communisme.
(Ça serait plus évident avec une virgule après mutation...)


----------



## simenon

Oui biensûr. Tu as sans doute raison, mais je n'entendais pas dire que avoir suivi la mutation rappelait le communisme, j'écris mal ce matin et je n'arrive pas à m'expliquer. Il me sembait que, du point de vue de la syntaxe, le "qui" devait forcément se lier au mot "mutation" et que donc, si le sens est celui que nous disions, la phrase est au moins mal écrite. Est-ce que je me trompe? Est-il normale de lier le "qui" à un verbe, c'est-à-dire "s'être résolument détourné d'une mutation"? Il ne faudrait au moins écrire "ce qui rappelle"? Et même en ce cas, même en ajoutant "ce", la phrase serait quand même boiteuse car "une mutation",avec l'article indéfini, resterait sans appui sans la rélative. Est-ce que c'est seulement mon impression? VOus n'y voyez rien de bizarre?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

simenon said:


> [...] si le sens est celui que nous disions, la phrase est au moins mal écrite. [...]


On est bien d'accord.  C'est pourquoi je parlais d'une virgule à ajouter, qui lierait ce "qui" à la propriété ("la nôtre").


----------



## simenon

Merci Karine, je n'avais pas lu ta remarque sur la virgule, mais je trouve que avec la virgule "une mutation" reste sans appui, suspendu, l'article indéfini n'a plus de raison d'être.


----------



## giuseppegg

J'y vois une contradiction enorme. Il y a sans doute un contresens: dans les livres il y a des erreurs, souvent.
La phrase n'a aucun sens: pourquoi la mutation devrait-elle renvoyer au principe bien connu du communisme?
C'est le contraire: on s'attendrait à: "une mutation qui rappelle l'évolution du communisme vers une autre forme de gestion de ecc. ecc."
G
ps.: j'ai relu le fil avec plus d'attention; j'allais dire: souvent des mots (comment dirais-je) s'effacent (erreurs matérielles). Je me demande si l'auteur n'aie pas 'oublié' non seulement "..., [virgule] ce qui rappelle" (j'allais le dire avant de voir que simenon avance la meme idée), mais aussi un autre mot, un adjectif après "mutation": une mutation typique (ou synonimes) / usuelle / ecc. (..., ce qui rappelle ecc.; mais la phrase est mal écrite après aussi, parce que le fait dont il est question rappelle non pas le régime communiste et ses principes, mais son évolution au fil des années)


----------



## simenon

Merci Giuseppe. Oui il faut considérer aussi la possibilité d'une erreur matérielle. Ca suffirait, peut-être, d'ajouter un adjectif et une "et": Sauf la nôtre dans laquelle la cabane semble s'être résolument détournée d'une mutation X et qui rappelle encore ce régime communiste où...". Mais il est vrai que ce n'est pas trop fréquent d'effacer deux mots par erreur.


----------



## giuseppegg

Quant à moi, cela m'arrive très souvent. Aux éditeurs aussi cela doit arriver, n'est-ce pas? g


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour,

Oui sauf à ce que nous fassions tous un contresens (mais cela n'apparait pas clairement), la phrase est bizarre et elle serait bien plus claire (toujours sauf erreur) ainsi (en déplaçant le pronom "qui") :

Sauf la nôtre dans laquelle la cabane*,* *qui* semble s’être résolument détournée d’une mutation*,* qui rappelle encore ce régime communiste où l’on expliquait que tout  appartenait « au peuple, rien que pour le peuple ». Il était alors  inutile de marquer les contours de son terrain puisque personne, en  principe, n’était propriétaire, sauf l’État qui pouvait exercer ses  prérogatives et exproprier les habitants pour « l’intérêt collectif ».


----------



## simenon

Merci Punky Zoe. En effet le déplacement du "qui" que vous proposez semble le choix le plus "économique" pour obtenir une phrase compréhensible. 
Et je comprends aussi votre hypothèse sur la possibilité d'un contresens: j'ai toujour le doute d'en faire un quand je tombe sur des phrases apparémment si mal construites. 
En plus, ici, il y a le fait que, à ce que le narrateur dit tout de suite après, l'on dirait que la cabane n'appartient pas à l'époque communiste mais à celle immédiatement suivante (quand il fallait construire quelque chose sur le terrain acquis pour éviter que les escrocs le vendent avec des faux titres de propriété et donc l'on construisait des habitations précaires...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Punky Zoé said:


> [...] Oui sauf à ce que nous fassions tous un contresens (mais cela n'apparait pas clairement), [...]


Après avoir relu ce fil et surtout après avoir écouté une interview de Laurent Mabanckou, j'avoue que l'hypothèse du contresens reste possible car cet auteur semble posséder parfaitement la langue française...
Est-ce que pour lui, le symbole du communisme serait plutôt "les bâtisses en dur avec l'électricité" et la cabane de sa mère n'aurait pas suivi la mutation des autres, celle qui rappelle encore le communisme ?  Sa mutation à elle ne rappellerait plus du tout le communisme (contrairement aux autres)...


----------



## simenon

Ciao Karine. Moi aussi je continue à penser à l'hypothèse du contresens, mais si le symbole du communisme serait les bâtisses en dur avec l'électricité, la suite de la phrase (... régime communiste où l’on expliquait que tout appartenait « au peuple, rien que pour le peuple ». Il était alors inutile de marquer les contours de son terrain puisque personne, en principe, n’était propriétaire, sauf l’État...) n'aurait pas de sens.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Si, ça aurait quand même du sens, mais plus de lien direct avec la propriété de sa mère, juste en rapport avec ce qui se passait à l'époque du communisme...
Bref, je reste perplexe.


----------

